# HPx2 Chassis?



## BlackBandits

As discussed below, the Mattel Mopar set has new markings on the chassis, "HPx2". I went to hoslotcarracing.com and found this note on the Mattel chasis:

"Mattel renamed the Tyco product line Mattel Electric Hot Wheels and renamed the Tyco 440x2 chassis the 440x3. The new 440x3 chassis is essentially the same as the original 440x2 chassis with the addition of a small capacitor to reduce radio frequency interference to better meet European RFI regulations."

I had already noticed that the HPx2 chassis does not have this small capacitor. 

My question is, are these the first cars released by Mattel without the small capacitor?

Thanks


----------



## AfxToo

I disagree with the X2 to X3 assumption. There were plenty of X2 cars released after the X3 branded cars hit the market with the caps to meet European RFI requirements. The X3 was not a replacement for the X2, just an alternate product line and labeling scheme. One thing you can almost always count on with Tyco/Mattel, if they put "HP" in the name it usually means its a cost reduced *lower performance* variation or product. The HP440 for example is a pan version of the 440 (non X2) chassis, lower cost and lower performance than the X2. Tyco/Mattel has a slew of variations on the original 440 design. It seems they have retired the HP7 - but you never know. 

There was a prototype X3 that Tyco did that's unrelated to the X3 branded line that actually got released. It was an X2 with polymer magnets. The wicked downforce caused the current requirement to go way up and Tyco would have had to ship a beefier power supply to handle it sufficiently. That would have opened the door for all sorts of new safety requirements.


----------



## Pomfish

AfxToo said:


> I disagree with the X2 to X3 assumption. There were plenty of X2 cars released after the X3 branded cars hit the market with the caps to meet European RFI requirements. The X3 was not a replacement for the X2, just an alternate product line and labeling scheme. One thing you can almost always count on with Tyco/Mattel, if they put "HP" in the name it usually means its a cost reduced *lower performance* variation or product. The HP440 for example is a pan version of the 440 (non X2) chassis, lower cost and lower performance than the X2. Tyco/Mattel has a slew of variations on the original 440 design. It seems they have retired the HP7 - but you never know.
> 
> There was a prototype X3 that Tyco did that's unrelated to the X3 branded line that actually got released. It was an X2 with polymer magnets. The wicked downforce caused the current requirement to go way up and Tyco would have had to ship a beefier power supply to handle it sufficiently. That would have opened the door for all sorts of new safety requirements.



Ok, I'm Confused.
Prototype that got Released? Then it would not be a prototype any more would it? 
Or do you mean just one or two got out by accident.
Are you speaking of the Japanese X2's that had the wicked Traction Magnets, the so called Z cars?

I think what I have been told about the Packaging is, it was ready before the X3 project was cancelled because of the Electrical Amperage Demands needed that you have mentioned and they just went ahead and used the Packages and made Psuedo X3's.

Speaking of wierd Tyco Chassis, have you ever seen/owned any 440 X2 Slim chassis with a Copper Colored Armature? These were made Right before the Mattel Acquisition of Tyco.

They usually have Gray Wheels with more of a Shine to them. Anyway, they ohm out just over 5 ohms and are very smooth and fast. I only have 3 but all are rockets. Bought them as chassis only from the Late Great Kipp.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Slott V

You can check out this information I put together a few years about the Tyco X3 mystery. I have one of the actual X3 prototypes. Sounds like AFXToo has the same information I got:

Tyco 440X3?:
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Cars/Tyco/TycoX3/tycox3.html

-Scott


----------



## car guy

So if i'm reading this right, a Tyco Magnum X-3 is just an X-2 w/ a capacitor for European use? Wow, good thing I never got around to bidding on one.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Pomfish said:


> ... from the Late Great Kipp.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


 heh. I had the privilege of visiting his shop and meeting him a couple of times. What a trip that was. Are his family members or anyone keeping the shop open or anything like that?

--rick


----------



## Slott V

> Speaking of wierd Tyco Chassis, have you ever seen/owned any 440 X2 Slim chassis with a Copper Colored Armature? These were made Right before the Mattel Acquisition of Tyco.


Pomfish-
It sounds like you have one of the early 440x2's with the "big window" armatures. These also came in the 440 version. Look at the arm and compare it to a newer Tyco. The gap between the stacks is probably larger. If so, these are cars from the early Cliff Hanger sets, easily identifiable by the brown colored dust cover over the motor. Many will say these were the peak for Tyco production when Tyco ruled HO slot racing. These chassis's are becoming hard to obtain today and were very desirable for Super Stock classes in the 80's until Tyco (Mabuchi) stopped production on the big window arms. Then there were many rules changes about this arm that stirred up a lot of controversy in sanctioned racing. In those lots of chassis's you will also find stronger magnets, the desired grey chassis material, the "check mark" front bulkhead and "4 dot" rear bulkhead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish

No, this Particular Chassis I am referring to is not a "Big Window" Arm car. I have many of those and they are Torque Monsters whereas this Copper arm has higher RPM.
I'll try to get a picture up this weekend.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Slott V

Hmmm. I have seen some newer Mattel arms that have greenish/gold tint windings but not copper colored.


----------



## Pomfish

ParkRNDL said:


> heh. I had the privilege of visiting his shop and meeting him a couple of times. What a trip that was. Are his family members or anyone keeping the shop open or anything like that?
> 
> --rick


Rick,

As of Kipp;

No, they sold the stock to a guy in Lebanon that mainly deals with 1/32 Womps, Etc.
I went there a couple of times and he really does not have enough usable room to display all the cool stuff in HO.
I really miss Kippy and that store, many a Wednesday spent up there learning from the Master all the little things you can change.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL

Pomfish said:


> Rick,
> 
> As of Kipp;
> 
> No, they sold the stock to a guy in Lebanon that mainly deals with 1/32 Womps, Etc.
> I went there a couple of times and he really does not have enough usable room to display all the cool stuff in HO.
> I really miss Kippy and that store, many a Wednesday spent up there learning from the Master all the little things you can change.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


 Got an address for the guy in Lebanon? I'm in Chambersburg, that's not a bad day trip for a Saturday or Sunday...

thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## 22tall

Slott V got his X3 from me  I asked Bruce Gavin about the Euro X3s. He told me that Tyco had the X3 packaging done before they were cancelled and went ahead and used it anyway.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Slott V said:


> Pomfish-
> In those lots of chassis's you will also find stronger magnets, the desired grey chassis material, the "check mark" front bulkhead and "4 dot" rear bulkhead. :thumbsup:


I've noticed that on the motor magnets the ones with the BLUE or BLACK stripe on them run best with the CHECK mark bulkhead.


----------



## jamiestang

Is there really any big benefit from the bulkheads with the check mark and 4 dots compared to all the others ? And what rear tyco bulkhead is the best or matches up best with the check mark front bulk head ?


----------



## A/FX Nut

The markings on the bulkhead has something to do with the timing. That's what I was told anyway. (If I'm wrong, PLEASE someone correct me.) 

I found that the ones with the CHECK MARK are fastest and my next choice would be the ones without any mark. I don't bother racing the 3 DOT or 4 DOT bulkheads.

As for the rear bulkheads the position of the traction magnets is affected here. The 4 DOT bulkheads position the magnets nearest to the rails. 

My set up for a 440X2 chassies would be Checkmark front bulkhead, 4 DOT rear bulkhead, motor magnets the pair that has a blue of black stripe on it. And switch the position of the motor magnets. Randy.


----------



## jamiestang

Ive never seen those magnets ive allways seen the ones with 1 white top and 1 regular.I am amazed that these different markings make one bulkhead better than the other they all look the same to me ?


----------



## A/FX Nut

Take a 440 or 440-X2 out of the body, Looking from the front and on the center of the front bulkhead above the comm opening you should see one of the following CHECKMARK, 3 DOTS, 4 DOTS, or no mark at all.

On the rear bulkhead below the where the armature driveshaft comes out you should see one of three 4 Dots, 3 Dots, or no mark at all.

On the slimline 440X2 chassies at the very rear and bottom of the chassies there is 1 Dot, 2 Dots or no mark at all. 

A magnafying glass is very quick in locating and identifying the mark. Randy.


----------



## jamiestang

A/FX Nut said:


> Take a 440 or 440-X2 out of the body, Looking from the front and on the center of the front bulkhead above the comm opening you should see one of the following CHECKMARK, 3 DOTS, 4 DOTS, or no mark at all.
> 
> On the rear bulkhead below the where the armature driveshaft comes out you should see one of three 4 Dots, 3 Dots, or no mark at all.
> 
> On the slimline 440X2 chassies at the very rear and bottom of the chassies there is 1 Dot, 2 Dots or no mark at all.
> 
> A magnafying glass is very quick in locating and identifying the mark. Randy.


yeah i seen all this.i meant the shape of bulkheads all look the same to me find it hard to believe that one performs better than the next.as far as the magnets ive ever only seen the one withwhite top and one with out


----------

